# Chances of having a second chemical pregnancy?



## Serene123

I found out I'm pregnant again last night. I feel completely different to when I had my chemical (I say chemical because they said miscarriage but the internet says before 6 weeks is chemical) Anyway, I tested again this morning and it's a little bit lighter than last night. I think I'm 11DPO. I'm scared to death of it happening again. Argh! Are you more likely to go on to have more chemical pregnancies if you've had one? When I had my chemical I felt so pregnant, so fast, I had morning sickness really early, loads of symptoms. This time I have a few symptoms but not feeling bad at all. I can't wait to make it to 12 weeks :(


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I had a confirmed chemical in April, I was crushed. Then in July I was late, but getting no lines. Then I got a faint line on equate and on a frer. The next day my period came. So I never had the pregnancy confirmed, or know if I was even actually pregnant.So I don't technically say I had 2 chemicals but I do think it was a chemical. I did concieve that month again though and am now 20 weeks along. I remember seeing you in TTC and saw when you joined last time in 1st trimester and was so sad that you had to go. I am so happy to hear you are pregnant agan and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is a sticky one :)


----------



## Serene123

Thank you so much :hugs:

I had implantation bleeding at 9DPO, so I'm hoping this means it's getting snug x


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Thats good news!!! I had implantation bleeding at 7dpo with this one, and he's a sticky one!! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## lauraperrysan

aww, bless you, try not to worry a chemical does not increase your risk of having another, it's like a m/c, very bad luck :(
however, if you have an underlying problem, which i do, it can cause rcm (recurrent chemical miscarriage) but it is VERY rare so please think positive. 
your body has carried to term before, it can do it again :)
:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I think everything is on your side hun. As has been said, MC in any form unless it is a recurrant issue are simply down to bad luck - and your chances don't increase for it happening again. All the chances are on your side. Sending you sticky vibes! :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

Thank you ladies x


----------



## Widger

Firstly congrats on new pregnancy. 

I know how stressful mcs can be. Recurrent mcs can happen but it is not to say it will happen to you. You just have to try and stay positive (very hard I know).

Just one other thing - I'd given up all hope with a bfp at 16dpo. A day later I got a very faint positive compared to day before. In fact, I was completely devastated thinking that it was loss number four. I am now 15 weeks pregnant.

Good luck to you xx


----------



## shocker

Congratulations! I know its hard not to worry but the statistics are so positive for pregnancy after a mc/chemical.Your chances are actually better this time around after going through one already, try and stay positive hun im rooting for you!! Lots of sticky vibes and hugs :hugs:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Keeping fingers crossed for you hun, it all sounds v. positive. xxx


----------



## Serene123

Thank you ladies. I'm really starting to believe it now. My line never got this dark before so I am hoping it's a positive sign. x x


----------



## Livs

Hi, imnew to this site and just need some friendly advice, i had a misscarriage in june and after trying again became pregnant i am on 5 weeks 5 days and am scared to death of it happening again, does anybody know if theres a chance it could happen again just because it has before? x


----------



## Serene123

Hey hun, I did have another chemical pregnancy :(

I don't think the chances increase. Good luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## mizzk

Serene123 said:


> Hey hun, I did have another chemical pregnancy :(
> 
> I don't think the chances increase. Good luck with your pregnancy xx

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mustbemadbaby

Serene123 said:


> I found out I'm pregnant again last night. I feel completely different to when I had my chemical (I say chemical because they said miscarriage but the internet says before 6 weeks is chemical) Anyway, I tested again this morning and it's a little bit lighter than last night. I think I'm 11DPO. I'm scared to death of it happening again. Argh! Are you more likely to go on to have more chemical pregnancies if you've had one? When I had my chemical I felt so pregnant, so fast, I had morning sickness really early, loads of symptoms. This time I have a few symptoms but not feeling bad at all. I can't wait to make it to 12 weeks :(

Hi,I'm in the same boat! Had a chemical last month at 4 weeks but wouldn't even of known about it if I wasn't watching every little symptom! Felt pregnant and tightening. Anyway was 12 dpo yesterday and got my BFP on clear blue 1-2 weeks. Had a bleed a few days ago but not much only pink then brown cm. af due Monday! Only symptom is heavy feeling in uterus yesterday. Have you got that? Sending you lots of sticky dust xx


----------

